# High Cholesterol



## Bean208 (Jan 17, 2008)

High cholesterol runs in my family and I have been fortunate enough to inhereit this trait!  Being the nice person I am I thought I would share with my two year old daughter! Yes, they will test children now when there is a strong family history and we are even discussing putting her on medication.  Our first step is to modify our diet and I have received some literature from the doctor on how to do so.  I was wondering if any of you out there have any tried and true suggestions espeically for children?  I'll listen to anything and everything so send  it my way!!


----------



## Constance (Jan 17, 2008)

Feed her Cheerios and keep her away from McDonald's.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 17, 2008)

Oatmeal, barley and other whole grains.  Lots of fruit and veggies.  Hold off on trans and saturated fats, use olive oil.  Skip the cheese and butter and whole milk.

Most convenience foods and pretty much all fast food is NOT on the list, which makes life a little difficult for a busy mom with a 2 year old.

Don't try to change everything at once--you know how 2 year olds are.


----------



## tupperware (Jan 17, 2008)

Oatmeal!

I like Robs Red Mill Scottish style.

It is whole oats, stone ground.

The wife and I dropped 40 points each from our levels.

4 or 5 days a week worked.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 17, 2008)

For your 2 year old daughter...Follow your pediatrician's advice...
For yourself... diet and exercise...medications if prescribed by your physician..


----------



## Caine (Jan 23, 2008)

I can't take statins. I use policosinol, psyllium husks, and fish oil capsules to keep my cholesterol in check.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Steel Cut Oats*



tupperware said:


> Oatmeal!
> 
> I like Robs Red Mill Scottish style.
> 
> ...



The wife and I were thinking of picking up some steel cut oats, how do these compare? Are they similar?

And I agree, more fruits and veggies, cheerios, and oats! I am surprised your pediatrician recommended meds so early, is it because her cholesterol is already high?


----------



## redkitty (Jan 24, 2008)

I eat Steel Cut oats about 5 mornings a week.  They take much longer to cook but are sooo much tastier than quick rolled oats.  Good info on oats here:

WHFoods: Oats


----------



## letscook (Jan 24, 2008)

I have high cholestrol and Dr. prescribed Lipitor and I did not want to take it. 
So I check out lower it on internet. I have bean salad in my frige at all times. with green, yellow, kidney, black, garbanzo and another other beans i feel like having, along with sliced onions, blanched carrots, celery sometimes califlower, or brussels sprouts and brococli. zucchini what ever i am in the moood for. So when I get a snack mood I grab a bowl of that. I drink alot of grape juice and cranberry juice, Oatmeal, whole wheat bread. salads, fruit, then stay away or moderate bake goods, chips, junk food, once in awhile all in moderation can have a little, take that all away and you will crave it, so moderation. lots of chicken, turkey and lean meat in moderation .
to make a long story short -
I went from 220 to 157 in my chorestrol in 3 months and no Lipitor
when went back to dr said how great i did and then i told I wasn't thrilled to have to take the drugs so I tried diet and she told me to keep up the good work. No lipitor.
BTW lost 10 pounds in process


----------



## Bean208 (Jan 24, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> The wife and I were thinking of picking up some steel cut oats, how do these compare? Are they similar?
> 
> And I agree, more fruits and veggies, cheerios, and oats! I am surprised your pediatrician recommended meds so early, is it because her cholesterol is already high?


 

High cholesterol is very common in my family.  My mother has it and was also diagnosed with heart disease at 32.  My cholesterol is through the roof right now, partially beause I just had a baby, and my doctor wants my on intensive therapy starting this next month because I will be turning 30 and he strongly recommends no more children due to the fact that I can't take meds when pregnant or nursing. So with the strong family history and the fact that my daughters cholesterol is already high that is the reason they are suggesting medication.  I am hesitant because everything I have read say that while the FDA approves statins for young children they really don't know the long term affects.


----------



## Bean208 (Jan 24, 2008)

Caine said:


> I can't take statins. I use policosinol, psyllium husks, and fish oil capsules to keep my cholesterol in check.


 

Thanks for this info!  I am going to do some research on it and discuss it with the specialist my daughter is seeing when we go back again!  I would be more comfortable starting her on vitamins and such instead of the statins at this age!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 25, 2008)

letscook said:


> I went from 220 to 157 in my chorestrol in 3 months and no Lipitor
> when went back to dr said how great i did and then i told I wasn't thrilled to have to take the drugs so I tried diet and she told me to keep up the good work. No lipitor.
> BTW lost 10 pounds in process



Woo  Hoo way to go!


----------



## ChefRuby (Jan 26, 2008)

Less beef, more chicken, pork and fish without skin.
Oatmeal, soy products, skim milk, vegetable and fruit.
Choose cheese without or with less cholesterol.
Less butter, more oliver oil.
No junk food.

Good luck!


----------

